# The Groundskeeper Haunted Mansion Inspired Prop head



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Ok guys sice everyone knows I did an inspired HM Caretaker head prop I decided to use the same mold and rework him! This is what I came up with. We call him the Groundskeeper! Hope you all like him!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow. Let me pick up my jaw that fell to the floor. Amazing. You are extremely talented!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks MM much appreciated!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Holy Guacamole Renee! 
You know how I feel about your work......right?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I own a few so you know I'm "diggin'" it !!


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

That's awesome! Great job catching those facial expressions.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the kind words much appreciated!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He has the shocked look of someone who's wondering what happened to his body below the neck:jol:


----------

